

Actual Cost To Make Popular Gadgets - ravindra1982
http://blog.ziggytek.com/2009/07/05/actual-cost-of-popular-gadgets-to-make/

======
pbhj
Quoting 5 sig figs is silly - those components aren't made in the US and so
the price had changed by the time they wrote it down. Round to nearest $10
USD.

------
SwellJoe
This tells me that Palm might just survive after all, and RIM is up a creek
without a paddle. The difference in margins on their respective high end
devices is huge.

------
sutro
Amazing that Sony loses $300 per unit on the highest priced Playstation.

